# Intra-Matic Chronograph Hand-Wound H-51



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Just announced:

Introducing the Intra-Matic Chronograph H! Powered by the specially developed Hamilton caliber H-51, this hand-wound chronograph reminds us that moments are just as important as minutes. Start your next journey with mechanics designed for the soul: https://ms.spr.ly/6185V12pc #hamiltonwatch (Ref. H38429130, H38429730)

Features

ReferenceH38429710CaliberH-51CollectionAmerican ClassicMovementMechanicalCase size40mmDial colorWhiteCase materialStainless steelCrystalSapphireLug width20mm lug widthPower reserve60-hour power reserveWater ResistanceWater Resistance 10 bar (100 m) /145 psi (328 ft)









2021 Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronograph H Hand-Wound - Hands-On, Price


A new, retro-styled and now hand-wound take on Hamilton's 1960s chronograph. Here's a closer look at the 2021 Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronograph H Hand-Wound.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ooof... exceedingly beautiful. But why 14.35mm tall? Surely for a handwinder, it could be slimmer?


----------



## la pava congona (Dec 5, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> Ooof... exceedingly beautiful. But why 14.35mm tall? Surely for a handwinder, it could be slimmer?


Says so in the article, probably 2mm is just the domed crystal.


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

Brey17 said:


> Ooof... exceedingly beautiful. But why 14.35mm tall? Surely for a handwinder, it could be slimmer?


In the monocrhrome article it looks like the case was thinned but the crystal was domed. So I'm hoping the case should wear thinner, even if only by a little. Also, the architecture of the 7750 based movement, even sans rotor, can only be made so slim without a full redesign.

Personally, I'm lukewarm about this one. The items they fixed in my preference; the date window/pusher, tall auto winding; are negated by faux lume (meh) and color-matched tach, which detracts from character/complexity in my opinion. Really wanted to love this release, but the more I look at it the less I'm sure.

Green looks promising through (see what I mean about the tach?)








Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronograph Watch In Olive Green (With Date)


Within our team, the Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronograph is a popular beast. I know for a fact that a couple of the Fratelli will be racing out to buy this




 www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## the_dude07 (Jan 14, 2014)

I think these look pretty sharp, I'll need to take a look at them in person!

I tried on a Intra-Matic Auto Chrono last year and was pretty impressed with the quality. The size was nice (on me) and didn't feel too thick - but I only had it on for a minute.


----------



## OntheWrist (Jul 26, 2020)

I can't help but feel this was a missed opportunity for an exhibition back. I love the automatic version, but the one thing I felt it missed was that exhibition back to display the beautiful movement. The fact that this one is so close in price to the automatic and doesn't have an exhibition back is a bit of a bummer to me.

It still looks great on the front, but that case back is so empty.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

OedipusFlex said:


> In the monocrhrome article it looks like the case was thinned but the crystal was domed. So I'm hoping the case should wear thinner, even if only by a little. Also, the architecture of the 7750 based movement, even sans rotor, can only be made so slim without a full redesign.
> 
> Personally, I'm lukewarm about this one. The items they fixed in my preference; the date window/pusher, tall auto winding; are negated by faux lume (meh) and color-matched tach, which detracts from character/complexity in my opinion. Really wanted to love this release, but the more I look at it the less I'm sure.
> 
> ...


That olive green one looks incredible. I love my 68, and I guess I'm used to the charm of the rotor wobble of that movement so if I'm going to sacrifice that, I want that watch to be much thinner. I guess if they can't really shave off the millimeters, then it is what it is. I guess you're deciding between the charm of handwound versus automatic for roughly the same dimensions.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh, the reverse panda is gorgeous! I don't mind the case thickness since it's essentially the same size as my creme dial intra-matic chrono and that fits just fine. If I wasn't saving up for a bigger purchase this year I would pick one of these up in a heartbeat. Perhaps early next year.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

the 7753 without its rotor is no looker. It's better with a closed back. 

14mm with that big crystal means a case 2mm thinner than the auto, even though the movement only lost 0.7. What's not to like?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't know, I think the H-51 is a looker. Plus, Hamilton did put some effort into the engraving of the bridge's plate. Whereas the full case back looks pretty dual compared to the case back of the automatic chronograph model.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

One-Seventy said:


> the 7753 without its rotor is no looker. It's better with a closed back.
> 
> 14mm with that big crystal means a case 2mm thinner than the auto, even though the movement only lost 0.7. What's not to like?


intra-matic 68 is 14.73mm, this new handwind is 14.35
According to monochrome stated specs there's less than a half millimeter reduction. They call it nearly identical dimensions. Makes me think that the case is exactly the same and perhaps the caseback itself is just a tad slimmer.

They aren't bad dimensions at all, mine is chunkier than most of the watches in my collection, but it's very comfortable. I'm just surprised there's not more of a reduction.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Very taken with this one. Think the dial changes (date, tachy) clean up the look considerably. Also think it could have been thinner...but some of that thickness is the new box crystal (won't help a cuff but visually will make a difference) and apparently a flatter back (lugs closer to wrist).

Until it gets on wrists it's premature to make any real judgements.

I'm thinking it would complement my 68 LE nicely.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Super excited about this watch. I too was disappointed at first that it wasn't 12 mm in height, but whatever. I have plenty of tall watches and always just seem to deal with it. 

I recently picked up a blue Intra-Matic auto (non-chrono) so I'm thinking maybe the panda would be perfect for me.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

...and am I the only one who almost immediately thought of this?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> ...and am I the only one who almost immediately thought of this?


You have to understand the history behind the Calibre 11 and the Chronomatic Consortium and Project 99. One of the outcomes from this consortium would be that Breitling, Hamilton and TAG Heuer could use the name Chronomatic and the design aesthetics with their own brand's collections.









Calibre 11 - History of an Iconic Movement (And Its Evolution) - In-Depth


Dubois-Dépraz celebrates the 50th anniversary of one of the first automatic chronograph movements, the historically important Calibre 11.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

NC_Hager626 said:


> You have to understand the history behind the Calibre 11 and the Chronomatic Consortium and Project 99. One of the outcomes from this consortium would be that Breitling, Hamilton and TAG Heuer could use the name Chronomatic and the design aesthetics with their own brand's collections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do...but thanks though. Poor Man's Heuer.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> ...and am I the only one who almost immediately thought of this?


I thought you used to have one of the LEs. Did I misremember?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> I thought you used to have one of the LEs. Did I misremember?


Damn I could use that memory. 

You're right...and still do. Still love it. Hesitated up and down on the 40mm auto panda but still perhaps still too similar (I try to avoid the multi-colorway trap). The new H lets me rationalize the double down a bit more, better complement to the LE.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Damn I could use that memory.
> 
> You're right...and still do. Still love it. Hesitated up and down on the 40mm auto panda but still perhaps still too similar (I try to avoid the multi-colorway trap). The new H lets me rationalize the double down a bit more, better complement to the LE.


I'm telling you that green one has got my blood pumping. I'm fairly certain that if the 68 LE was 12 mm tall with screw down pushers, I would not own another watch.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> I'm telling you that green one has got my blood pumping. I'm fairly certain that if the 68 LE was 12 mm talk with screw pushers, I would not own another watch.


I saw that this morning. Really nice sage tone, not a common "panda" design.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I do wonder if the dial would have been better served without the 'mechanical' text...cleaner but perhaps a bit unbalanced.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

mitchjrj said:


> I do wonder if the dial would have been better served without the 'mechanical' text...cleaner but perhaps a bit unbalanced.


Quite unbalanced, IMO.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh man oh man oh man. This must be one of the nicest watch releases of any brand in many months!


----------



## GrimFandango (May 8, 2018)

Beautiful watches. I would happily trade the convenience of a rotor/automatic movement for a slimmer profile. But it seems this has close to the same thickness as the automatic version. Since I also like the dial design on the 40mm automatic version I think I would still prefer the automatic.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> intra-matic 68 is 14.73mm, this new handwind is 14.35
> According to monochrome stated specs there's less than a half millimeter reduction. They call it nearly identical dimensions. Makes me think that the case is exactly the same and perhaps the caseback itself is just a tad slimmer.


No it's the large domed crystal that restores its thickness to that of the 40mm automatic, which per Hamilton is 14.45mm (its crystal is virtually flat). There is a domed shape to the case back of the automatic, which appears to have been mostly retained here, though I don't know why.

EDIT: since I have the automatic, I thought I'd measure it with calipers:

caseback 3mm
midcase 7.8mm
bezel 2.9 mm
crystal 0.7mm done

Total metalwork 13.7mm, glass 0.7mm. Overall 14.4mm, as I measured it. Hamilton's quoted measurement for the 40mm automatic chrono is 14.45mm.

The dome on my 41mm B&R v2 is very similar to this new one, and that sits at least 3mm proud of its bezel. The standard-dome (not hi-hat!) acrylic crystal of my Newmark 6BB sits 2.5mm above. So let's say Hamilton used a bezel with a 2.5mm protrusion on this new watch.










14.35 - 2.5 = 11.85 mm of metal. That's nearly 2mm thinner in the visible, metal element of the new watch. However, it's the cylindrical shape, straight sides and protruding stick-like lugs that gives it the feeling of depth, that won't change. But then, that's what the original looked like.

FWIW the Speedy Professional has a similar domed crystal and a total 14.3mm top to bottom. No-one has ever complained about its thickness! And the original 36mm Hamilton from 1968 was around 13mm thick, same as the Heuer Carrera of the day. So proportionally speaking - and proportions are important - this new watch is very slightly _thinner._ 14.35/40 < 13/36.

Anyway. We won't know until people here starting buying them and measuring them. For now the commentary says that the case is thinner, due to that crystal's deep dome


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I don't know, I think the H-51 is a looker. Plus, Hamilton did put some effort into the engraving of the bridge's plate. Whereas the full case back looks pretty dual compared to the case back of the automatic chronograph model.
> 
> View attachment 15754915
> 
> View attachment 15754916


Well I'm glad they did something with it. Last rotorless 775x I saw looked like this :/


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

The original, to complete the picture


----------



## silverwind2712 (Mar 13, 2013)

now the question is whether I should go for the black dial or white. hmmmmm


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm looking forward to getting my hands on these. From the photos I prefer the black dial but will reserve final judgement until I view both.


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

I dig the black dial version. Wish they did a fitted bracelet though.


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

dj-76 said:


> I dig the black dial version. Wish they did a fitted bracelet though.


there should be a bracelet option available from both.


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

This one looks pretty dope.

I've kicked the tires on the automatic version of this watch for a couple years now, but never pulled the trigger. I've tried them on at a couple different ADs - and I thought the size would bother me, but it fit my wrist well. The manual wind version seems to be a hair thinner, and should wear even nicer. The black dial version looks fantastic. I was planning on saving my next purchase for an Omega or Rolex, but I might just have to check out this Hamilton.


----------



## flylock (Apr 23, 2008)

The watch looks really good but I won’t be buying it as I have the blue intra matic . I could get genuinely excited if they came out with a similar watch with three registers as I do like the 12 hour counter on a chrono. Think Valjoux 72!


----------



## GT3RS (Oct 11, 2017)

I am saving for the new 3861 Speedmaster but this also has my attention. Hmm....


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

GT3RS said:


> I am saving for the new 3861 Speedmaster but this also has my attention. Hmm....


I'm in the same boat as you, actually placing a deposit on a new 3861 from Topper. 
I have to say this new Hamilton is very sharp. I've kicked tires on a vintage chrono recently and this checks all my boxes!
I'm very tempted!

-Dan


----------



## GT3RS (Oct 11, 2017)

djy74 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, actually placing a deposit on a new 3861 from Topper.
> I have to say this new Hamilton is very sharp. I've kicked tires on a vintage chrono recently and this checks all my boxes!
> I'm very tempted!
> 
> -Dan


I'm always tempted by vintage-looking chronographs, but the thickness of this one worries me since I have only a 6" wrist


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Well my hat goes off to Hamilton for not putting a date window on it. This thing is going to be more popular than they expected.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

GT3RS said:


> I'm always tempted by vintage-looking chronographs, but the thickness of this one worries me since I have only a 6" wrist


The 49mm lugs will be your limiting factor, not the thickness. Of that thickness, at least 2mm is transparent crystal, but the long stick-out lugs will mean the strap drops straight down both sides, maybe even tucking under.

The non-chrono had a case 2mm thinner and shorter lugs - try both.


----------



## GT3RS (Oct 11, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> The 49mm lugs will be your limiting factor, not the thickness. Of that thickness, at least 2mm is transparent crystal, but the long stick-out lugs will mean the strap drops straight down both sides, maybe even tucking under.
> 
> The non-chrono had a case 2mm thinner and shorter lugs - try both.


I've measured the top of my wrist and it's 52mm, so does that mean it would fit on my wrist? I currently have 43mm first gen Oris Aquis, 41mm Omega SMPc and 39mm Tissot Heritage 150th Anniversary Chronograph and they all fit me wonderfully.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

GT3RS said:


> I've measured the top of my wrist and it's 52mm, so does that mean it would fit on my wrist? I currently have 43mm first gen Oris Aquis, 41mm Omega SMPc and 39mm Tissot Heritage 150th Anniversary Chronograph and they all fit me wonderfully.


Depends on the shape.

All of the watches you mentioned have relatively compact lugs for their size (especially the Oris) so the only way is to try it out. However, worth noting that this is the style of the watch. A lot of 1960s chronos had cylindrical cases and sticking-out lugs, and when bumped up to a more modern size, they're going to be noticeable. The only way to know for sure is to try it out.

This is a 1960s Breitling Top Time in the same mould as that Hamilton. 37mm case, over 13mm thick. That's just how they were; people seem to be saying "it's too thick" which is not much use as a fact, but what they _actually _mean is "I don't like the style", which is a perfectly valid opinion.


----------



## GT3RS (Oct 11, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> Depends on the shape.
> 
> All of the watches you mentioned have relatively compact lugs for their size (especially the Oris) so the only way is to try it out. However, worth noting that this is the style of the watch. A lot of 1960s chronos had cylindrical cases and sticking-out lugs, and when bumped up to a more modern size, they're going to be noticeable. The only way to know for sure is to try it out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insight! I'll definitely try it on whenever I can, I'm really digging the olive green dial they just came out with as well


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

Any idea how long it will take ADs to give discounts on the new mechanical chronograph? It looks fantastic, but I don't really want to pay full retail, if I can wait a few months and get it from an AD with a 20% discount. I just have no idea how long a model has to be available before they're willing to make a deal on it.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Toppers has them right now I just googled. I might wait for [email protected] L Miller to get them in since he is so active on this site. I am down for the black. I have been on the lookout for the black LE auto version for a while. One of the best releases I have seen in quite a while, apart from some Breitling's


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I emailed Brad for when it comes available.
The other interesting thing is whether this will have a screw down crown. It really does not matter to me because I don't wear a watch for more than a day or two, then they might sit for weeks/months at a time. For those that would wear this every day it would seem excessive wear and tear on the crown to unscrew it every other day and wind it. It does have the same WR as the auto. Just curious?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

ronsetoe said:


> I emailed Brad for when it comes available.
> The other interesting thing is whether this will have a screw down crown. It really does not matter to me because I don't wear a watch for more than a day or two, then they might sit for weeks/months at a time. For those that would wear this every day it would seem excessive wear and tear on the crown to unscrew it every other day and wind it. It does have the same WR as the auto. Just curious?


I'm also curious about the crown. I've read articles from the usual suspects and nobody mentions any info on it. Hopefully Hamilton did the right thing and omitted a screw down crown. I'm also interested in the black dial version.

As for discounts, there's a few places that offer good discounts, if you do your research. That being said, I would also like to support either brad @ Brent or Topper if they can be competitive.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

benhoug said:


> Any idea how long it will take ADs to give discounts on the new mechanical chronograph? It looks fantastic, but I don't really want to pay full retail, if I can wait a few months and get it from an AD with a 20% discount. I just have no idea how long a model has to be available before they're willing to make a deal on it.


It will always happen. You will always come across what you bought, cheaper, especially if you go looking. This is important if you're buying commodities, of course.

I think this will end up popular amongst a handful of WIS but not that many others, so I doubt you'll get scoffed at if you ask for a discount.


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

I second Topper Jewelers. Rob and his crew have treated me well for years. If anyone will give a good deal, its them.
Plus, I'm very close to picking up the black dial version myself!


----------



## silverwind2712 (Mar 13, 2013)

from their comments on the Hamilton Instagram page, it seems to be a regular push-pull crown. Also noted that thickness without crystal is 11.30mm.

Added screenshot attachments.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

silverwind2712 said:


> from their comments on the Hamilton Instagram page, it seems to be a regular push-pull crown. Also noted that thickness without crystal is 11.30mm.


I don't mind a bit of thickness but a 11.3mm case is a plus! I also don't do Instagram so was hoping someone would chime in with info regarding the crown. Thanks for that.

It's looking like the reverse panda will be my next purchase. I've been looking for a hand wound reverse panda for a while now and Hamilton has come through with an awesome offering.


----------



## bambix (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the reverse Panda. I ordered one. I will let you know when it comes in.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> I don't mind a bit of thickness but a 11.3mm case is a plus!


Agreed. That's what jumped out and the dimension I have been looking for. The crystal contribution has been too easily dismissed with all the hand-wringing over the specs on paper. Granted, won't help the watch fit under your shirt cuff but visually a much different animal than the auto.

Looking forward to seeing these enter the wild, which should be enough to push me over the edge for the panda.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

A live review skip to 4:30 not me but a better look rather than photos. Still waiting to hear from Brad @ Brent Miller
It looks really thick in that video!


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

ronsetoe said:


> A live review skip to 4:30 not me but a better look rather than photos. Still waiting to hear from Brad @ Brent Miller


I haven't physically been in store yet to see them in person but did have a co-worker send me a 'wrist roll' yesterday. We have one of each on leather in stock.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

🤔

Yeah...box crystal contribution or not that is reading pretty tall on those videos. Wearing my IM 68 this week in solidarity and the Chronograph H retains that same characteristic of the lugs sitting pretty high off the wrist. Need to try this one on to see how it truly feels in the metal rather than ordering site unseen.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

No Hamilton AD's near me at all. Brad did PM me saying he would shoot some better video next week when he gets back in the shop. That crystal just looks a little weird to me.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ronsetoe said:


> No Hamilton AD's near me at all. Brad did PM me saying he would shoot some better video next week when he gets back in the shop. That crystal just looks a little weird to me.


Seems a bit too square at the edge.


----------



## Alallthetime (Oct 21, 2020)

It would be interesting to compare green Intra-Matic and green Healey side-by-side. I'd prefer "British racing green" to "Military olive green", but pictures can be misleading.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Alallthetime said:


> It would be interesting to compare green Intra-Matic and green Healey side-by-side. I'd prefer "British racing green" to "Military olive green", but pictures can be misleading.


That is great, you want to compare two automatic chronographs from two different brands. But this thread is about the Intra-Matic Chronograph *Hand-Wound *H-51. Are we missing something here?


----------



## Alallthetime (Oct 21, 2020)

NC_Hager626 said:


> That is great, you want to compare two automatic chronographs from two different brands. But this thread is about the Intra-Matic Chronograph *Hand-Wound *H-51. Are we missing something here?





OedipusFlex said:


> Green looks promising through (see what I mean about the tach?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it better now?
But anyway, I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Rob at Toppers pulled through.....just a great conversation I just had with him and the first time. Should be here in a few days and really looking forward to receiving it and I will update with pics


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mitchjrj said:


> Agreed. That's what jumped out and the dimension I have been looking for. The crystal contribution has been too easily dismissed with all the hand-wringing over the specs on paper.


You know what they say about possessing little knowledge...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mitchjrj said:


> 🤔
> 
> Yeah...box crystal contribution or not that is reading pretty tall on those videos. Wearing my IM 68 this week in solidarity and the Chronograph H retains that same characteristic of the lugs sitting pretty high off the wrist. Need to try this one on to see how it truly feels in the metal rather than ordering site unseen.
> 
> View attachment 15775586


That's 68 is a big watch that looks every bit its size. The caseback on the new one is very slightly shallower because it doesn't have to accommodate the rotor.

My 40mm automatic doesn't look anything like yours from the side/slightly underneath as its bowl-back caseback sits a little into the wrist. I'll dig it out and take a photo. I quite like that aspect of it, it stops it sliding around without having to do up the strap so tight. YMMV of course.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

And here it is. Wrist shots are often gross because of the hair... oh well. This is not worn tight, there's plenty of room for fat finger under the strap.

Being the automatic variant it may be 14.45mm to the top, but several mm of that is the pudding-bowl caseback. Even the flatt-ish crystal of the automatic is proud by around 0.7mm (I measured best I could). The new mechanical version will look slimmer than this.


















Here's a fat watch floating above the wrist. 19.5mm.










Bracelet hangs down straight at the sides - I couldn't have this:










Pelagos. Thinner than the Hamilton above. No joke, by 0.15mm:


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Just paid Rob's invoice and now with what I have spent on watches over the past month...it is time to take a STEP back. Hopefully it will arrive in the next day or so. I have never dealt with Topper's before but everything has been very pleasant including him calling me on his day off. When it arrives I will post pics


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

ronsetoe said:


> Just paid Rob's invoice and now with what I have spent on watches over the past month...it is time to take a STEP back. Hopefully it will arrive in the next day or so. I have never dealt with Topper's before but everything has been very pleasant including him calling me on his day off. When it arrives I will post pics


Congrats on your next addition to your collection. Looking forward to your initial impressions and pics.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Watch arrived at 9PM last night, better half signed and it was waiting in the foyer for me this morning. The crystal is really not as crazy as in those videos. I will take pictures later this AM and post them. It is a keeper for me and it has a SH&^ ton of plastic wrap on it that I am removing. The dial is rather flat but I like it and I am headed to the timegrapher in a few minutes to check out the movement. Rob at Topper's was spot on and I highly recommend them. Pics coming soon


----------



## bambix (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## bambix (Mar 15, 2011)

ronsetoe said:


> Watch arrived at 9PM last night, better half signed and it was waiting in the foyer for me this morning. The crystal is really not as crazy as in those videos. I will take pictures later this AM and post them. It is a keeper for me and it has a SH&^ ton of plastic wrap on it that I am removing. The dial is rather flat but I like it and I am headed to the timegrapher in a few minutes to check out the movement. Rob at Topper's was spot on and I highly recommend them. Pics coming soon


Allready made pictures? I'm very curious..


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry for the delay on this, but I finally got them both side by side. I forgot to mention the auto also has a screw down crown while the manual obviously does not. If there are models you want to see just let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Brent L. Miller said:


> Sorry for the delay on this, but I finally got them both side by side. I forgot to mention the auto also has a screw down crown while the manual obviously does not. If there are models you want to see just let me know and I'll see what I can do.


Very nice, Brad. Thanks for taking the time to film this comparison.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Brent L. Miller said:


> Sorry for the delay on this, but I finally got them both side by side. I forgot to mention the auto also has a screw down crown while the manual obviously does not. If there are models you want to see just let me know and I'll see what I can do.


Great comparison vid. It looks like the manual swaps a couple of mm of steel for crystal, and has a fractionally less "cylindrical" look than the auto. I am sure it will wear elegantly on all sorts of wrists (unless you're just nudging five inches!)


----------



## GT3RS (Oct 11, 2017)

Brent L. Miller said:


> Sorry for the delay on this, but I finally got them both side by side. I forgot to mention the auto also has a screw down crown while the manual obviously does not. If there are models you want to see just let me know and I'll see what I can do.


Do you happen to have the new olive green dial automatic that came out? I couldn't find any hands-on videos and very few live pictures of it. Here it is on Fratello: Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronograph Watch In Olive Green (With Date)


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

GT3RS said:


> Do you happen to have the new olive green dial automatic that came out? I couldn't find any hands-on videos and very few live pictures of it. Here it is on Fratello: Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronograph Watch In Olive Green (With Date)


I have not seen this one in person yet either, but if/when we get one in I'll be sure to get some photos and video of it.


----------



## GT3RS (Oct 11, 2017)

djy74 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, actually placing a deposit on a new 3861 from Topper.
> I have to say this new Hamilton is very sharp. I've kicked tires on a vintage chrono recently and this checks all my boxes!
> I'm very tempted!
> 
> -Dan


I'm thinking to just get both haha...Can't decide on the two hand-wound versions or to get the olive green dial automatic either...Decisions!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't know if this was linked earlier but Bruce Williams dropped a review of the reverse panda here:






Of note were a couple of instances showing the profile...


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I really like mine and that was a good review. My only gripe is it is running 8 seconds per day slow


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ronsetoe said:


> I really like mine and that was a good review. My only gripe is it is running 8 seconds per day slow


Measure different positions, find one that has a positive offset for rest, wind before bed (constant force a challenge with manual).

Can cheat the numbers.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ronsetoe said:


> I really like mine and that was a good review. My only gripe is it is running 8 seconds per day slow


Do you see the same chrono minutes stutter as Bruce showed? I have not experienced that wobble in my 7750-equipped (or based) chronographs. Including a pair of Hamiltons. That seems like a movement issue rather than characteristic given fundamentally the same architecture less the rotor mechanism.


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

What has this watch been actually trading at? $1300? 1200? $1100?

I’d like to pick one up when there’s less interest.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

mitchjrj said:


> Do you see the same chrono minutes stutter as Bruce showed? I have not experienced that wobble in my 7750-equipped (or based) chronographs. Including a pair of Hamiltons. That seems like a movement issue rather than characteristic given fundamentally the same architecture less the rotor mechanism.


Mine doesn't stutter


----------



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

I have owned the automatic intra matic panda previously. Really liked it but traded it away a few months back. Went into an AD earlier and was looking at the new Mechanical Panda version. 

Question is around the crown. It had two positions. First position l, the crown to spin freely on either direction. The Second position hacked the movement. 

I don’t understand why there is a First position that spun freely in either direction. 

Is this normal for everyone else? If so, why does this First position exist?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

SLWoodster said:


> What has this watch been actually trading at? $1300? 1200? $1100?
> 
> I'd like to pick one up when there's less interest.


This stock is trading down at $5-600 - investors are seeing it as off-key without momentum. The smart money invests in hot Rolex steel, as returns in investment and liquidity are key.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

OmegaDP said:


> I have owned the automatic intra matic panda previously. Really liked it but traded it away a few months back. Went into an AD earlier and was looking at the new Mechanical Panda version.
> 
> Question is around the crown. It had two positions. First position l, the crown to spin freely on either direction. The Second position hacked the movement.
> 
> ...


to wind the watch


----------



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

ronsetoe said:


> to wind the watch


This is not the case. The watch is wound with the crown in position 0. Similar to the Omega Speedmaster. Position 1, the crown spins in either direction and is not engaged in any manner. Position 2 hacks the movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

OmegaDP said:


> This is not the case. The watch is wound with the crown in position 0. Similar to the Omega Speedmaster. Position 1, the crown spins in either direction and is not engaged in any manner. Position 2 hacks the movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be to set the date which it doesn't have. I believe they call this a ghosts date wheel.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

OmegaDP said:


> This is not the case. The watch is wound with the crown in position 0. Similar to the Omega Speedmaster. Position 1, the crown spins in either direction and is not engaged in any manner. Position 2 hacks the movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The H-51 chronograph movement is based on the reconfiguration of the H-31 chronograph movement itself. As such, if there was a date-changing apparatus on the H-51, it would be located on the side of the casing just like the Hamilton models that use the H-31 movement.

Interesting, and I have probably not pay attention before, after I unscrew the crown on my Intra-Matic Chrono, the crown winds in the first position, and the time, along with a hacking capability, can be set when the crown is pulled fully out in its second position. However, and now that you mention it, there is a "stop" between the first and second positions where the crown will spin, in either direction, without setting any of the watch's functions. I have always taken the view that this intermediary "stop" is an intermission allowing the chronograph gears to disengage so the gears for the non-chronograph handset can be properly engaged when setting the time - but then I could be wrong.


----------



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

tmnc said:


> It would be to set the date which it doesn't have. I believe they call this a ghosts date wheel.


Thanks. That is what I was thinking it might be. Wish they had engineered that ghost position out of the movement. I may go towards the automatic version. Possibly the green dial version.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

OmegaDP said:


> Thanks. That is what I was thinking it might be. Wish they had engineered that ghost position out of the movement. I may go towards the automatic version. Possibly the green dial version.


You are assuming there is a date "ghost position" in the first place. It could be a characteristic of the Valjoux/ETA 7753, the H-31 and the H-51 movements in the first place.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

OmegaDP said:


> Thanks. That is what I was thinking it might be. Wish they had engineered that ghost position out of the movement. I may go towards the automatic version. Possibly the green dial version.


I don't know where this talk of a ghost position came from. The date inside the movement on which the Chronograph H's movement is based isn't even set by the crown at all, the necessary keyless works were removed to make way for the minute totaliser. There is no middle ghost position.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

OntheWrist said:


> I can't help but feel this was a missed opportunity for an exhibition back. I love the automatic version, but the one thing I felt it missed was that exhibition back to display the beautiful movement. The fact that this one is so close in price to the automatic and doesn't have an exhibition back is a bit of a bummer to me.
> 
> It still looks great on the front, but that case back is so empty.


I've seen some brands offer both exhibition and solid case backs. I think that would be a cool touch, especially since the solid case back is so nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I don't know, I think the H-51 is a looker. Plus, Hamilton did put some effort into the engraving of the bridge's plate. Whereas the full case back looks pretty dual compared to the case back of the automatic chronograph model.
> 
> View attachment 15754915
> 
> View attachment 15754916


So is this the case back?








Or this?








Although I do like the case back with the small Hs, the plain one is also very classy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

JonS1967 said:


> So is this the case back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The top one is the case back for the Intra-Matic Chrono Hand Wound. The bottom one is the case back for the Intra-Matic Chrono Automatic.


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

LOL.

I look at it like a new camaro/ mustang - Depreciating assets. I'm not trying to pay sticker if they're selling 40% below msrp.

That said, I think I'm a buyer at $1100 but after the pictures, height clearance is going to be an issue for my garage.



One-Seventy said:


> This stock is trading down at $5-600 - investors are seeing it as off-key without momentum. The smart money invests in hot Rolex steel, as returns in investment and liquidity are key.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I just noticed something with the case back for the Intra-Matic Chrono hand-wound, and it does not have a serial number engraved on it. Maybe someone who has actually seen the hand-wound version can confirm whether or not the serial number is indeed engraved on the case back. The image below could be one of the demos sent (generally they are sent without the movement inside) to various reviewers so they could publish the forthcoming announcement and initial review of the new Intra-Matic Chronograph H.


----------



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> I don't know where this talk of a ghost position came from. The date inside the movement on which the Chronograph H's movement is based isn't even set by the crown at all, the necessary keyless works were removed to make way for the minute totaliser. There is no middle ghost position.


Then maybe you might have an explanation for Position 1? I handled three different watch's yesterday and they all had this ghost position before pulling to position 2 to hack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

NC_Hager626 said:


> You are assuming there is a date "ghost position" in the first place. It could be a characteristic of the Valjoux/ETA 7753, the H-31 and the H-51 movements in the first place.


Actually just looking for an explanation as to why there would be a position which appears to do nothing other than loosely spin on both directions. The Salesperson even observed it and we pulled out an additional two watches that also had this unexplained position.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

OmegaDP said:


> Actually just looking for an explanation as to why there would be a position which appears to do nothing other than loosely spin on both directions. The Salesperson even observed it and we pulled out an additional two watches that also had this unexplained position.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not a watchmaker, so I can only speculate that it is an intermediary "stop" to allow the disengagement of a set of gears prior to setting the time. On all the information I found on the Valjoux 7753, which the H-31 and H51 are based on, they only show two sets of positions for the crown. In the link below, it is mentioned that the 'he time is set with the crown in second position *(pulled all the way ou*t)'. So, this must be a feature that is common to all movements derived from the Valjoux 7753.






ETA 7753







reference.grail-watch.com













ETA/Valjoux Caliber 7753 Watch Movement | Caliber Corner


Manufacturer ETA / Valjoux Caliber Number 7753 Movement Type Automatic Jewels 27 Power Reserve 48 hours Diameter 13 1/4”’ (30.00mm) Height 7.9mm Vibrations Per Hour 28,800 Lift Angle 49 degrees Shock System Incabloc Regulator Etachron Rotor System Ball bearing Winding Direction Uni-directional >...




calibercorner.com


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

djy74 said:


> I second Topper Jewelers. Rob and his crew have treated me well for years. If anyone will give a good deal, its them.
> Plus, I'm very close to picking up the black dial version myself!


Agreed. Topper is great! I would buy from them again without hesitation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

NC_Hager626 said:


> The top one is the case back for the Intra-Matic Chrono Hand Wound. The bottom one is the case back for the Intra-Matic Chrono Automatic.


Thanks! My 68 LE has the "decorated" case back as well. I figured the hand wind would also. Interesting that it doesn't. I guess it's another way to differentiate the models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero_es (Dec 9, 2020)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I just noticed something with the case back for the Intra-Matic Chrono hand-wound, and it does not have a serial number engraved on it. Maybe someone who has actually seen the hand-wound version can confirm whether or not the serial number is indeed engraved on the case back. The image below could be one of the demos sent (generally they are sent without the movement inside) to various reviewers so they could publish the forthcoming announcement and initial review of the new Intra-Matic Chronograph H.
> View attachment 15832232


Hello, the case back has a serial number, the crown has only two position, the crown winds on the position 0 and set time on position 1.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I am not a watchmaker, so I can only speculate that it is an intermediary "stop" to allow the disengagement of a set of gears prior to setting the time. On all the information I found on the Valjoux 7753, which the H-31 and H51 are based on, they only show two sets of positions for the crown. In the link below, it is mentioned that the 'he time is set with the crown in second position *(pulled all the way ou*t)'. So, this must be a feature that is common to all movements derived from the Valjoux 7753.


Yep. My Hamilton has no middle position, although it is possible if you deliberately "pinch" the crown slowly with your finger to pull the crown to half-way between the winding position (position 1) and setting (2) at which point the crown does spins uselessly. It is quite hard to get it to do this. But I wouldn't want to make a habit of it, like putting a transmission half way between D and R or something. When pulling the crown out normally from the first (handwinding) position, the relatively high breakout force required always lands you on the second (time-setting) position.

When the ETA 7750 became the 7753 (on which the Intra-Matic's movement is based), the keyless works were simplified to make room for the minute subdial, and the calendar advance was moved to a pusher on the other side of the movement. If you then remove the date function, you remove that pusher mechanism; the keyless works have already been stripped of that facility. That's what happened when the H-51 became the H-31, on removal of the autowinding mechanism as well.

I've owned several 7753s and none of them have a ghost position, a specific detent setting which you can obviously set the crown to. However, as the stems on both 7750 (crown-set calendar), 7753/H-51 (pusher-set calendar) and H-31 (no calendar) are the same, there is a significant distance between the hand-winding detent and the time-setting detent. Instead of going 1-2-3 it goes 1---2. You are not supposed to deliberately coax the crown into stopping part-way.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Zero_es said:


> Hello, the case back has a serial number, the crown has only two position, the crown winds on the position 0 and set time on position 1.
> 
> View attachment 15833180
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero_es (Dec 9, 2020)

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Just to follow up I compared 7750 and 7753 diagrams. Got curious! If anyone cares, the following parts have been changed:

date corrector 
date corrector yoke spring
date jumper and spring
entire calendar platform

Everything else to do with winding and setting is unchanged as you'd expect. The stem is also the same, but nothing is moved (the yokes on the keyless works side have disappeared) and no parts operate one another when the crown is pulled out partially to "no man's land" and turned over in the 7753. Everything has been moved to the other side of the movement.


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Zero_es said:


> Hello, the case back has a serial number, the crown has only two position, the crown winds on the position 0 and set time on position 1.
> 
> View attachment 15833180
> 
> ...


That is beautiful, can you tell me the strap you have on it...thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero_es (Dec 9, 2020)

jpaciolla said:


> That is beautiful, can you tell me the strap you have on it...thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi thanks, i made it. I am not sure if it is allowed to share my instagram account. I am only an amateur craftsman.


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

No worries, I own the same watch, and I was thinking I really should get a brown strap, and I liked the color of the one in your pictures. Looks like you do really good work.


----------



## Zero_es (Dec 9, 2020)

jpaciolla said:


> No worries, I own the same watch, and I was thinking I really should get a brown strap, and I liked the color of the one in your pictures. Looks like you do really good work.


Thank you, very kind 😀. I like this strap too, i am looking for a similar one.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Man, seeing the new hand wind version is not good for my wallet! Although I don't mind the date integration on the auto versions, I usually prefer no date. I also prefer hand wind, the box crystal and a 40mm case size. Oh well, this thread inspired me to wear my 42mm LE today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Today, Worn & Wound published a hands-on review of the hand-wound Hamilton Chronograph H. There are some interesting points in the article, one of them being it is darker model's dial is "fume grey" and not black. Also in the article, they mentioned Hamilton's historic Chronograph A and B models - the Chronograph H is derived from the Chronograph A model, and an additional hyperlink is provided to the Chronograph A model.









Hands-On With The Hand-Wound Hamilton Chronograph H - Worn & Wound


We take a hands-on look at the hand wound Chronograph H from Hamilton, which adds another option to their popular Intra-Matic family.




wornandwound.com


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Today, Worn & Wound published a hands-on review of the hand-wound Hamilton Chronograph H. There are some interesting points in the article, one of them being it is darker model's dial is "fume grey" and not black. Also in the article, they mentioned Hamilton's historic Chronograph A and B models - the Chronograph H is derived from the Chronograph A model, and an additional hyperlink is provided to the Chronograph A model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W&W's article is good to look at but their wording is indistinct. The new Chronograph H is actually based on both A and B models - the letters merely denoting dial colour scheme. A for panda, B for reverse panda. From 1968 Chronograph A:


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> W&W's article is good to look at but their wording is indistinct. The new Chronograph H is actually based on both A and B models - the letters merely denoting dial colour scheme. A for panda, B for reverse panda. From 1968 Chronograph A:


Yes, you are right. The W&W wording could be more descriptive. And, thanks for pointing this out along with HandyDan's article - which was an enjoyable read. On this note, the Chronograph A's bracelet links he illustrated is interesting. I wonder if Hamilton might consider releasing a Chronograph H bracelet version based on the original Chronograph A and B bracelet.


----------



## Zero_es (Dec 9, 2020)

I share an ilustrative article about manual and automatic versions but i think the manual version is not based on chrono-matic, is based on chronograph a and b






Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronographs: manual shift sticks vs automatic transmission? – the eclecticum







www.theeclecticum.com


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Received mine the other day. It's a winner in my book.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

DonnieD said:


> Received mine the other day. It's a winner in my book.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your Intra-Mati Chrono H - with the faux lume accents, it certainly does have a vintage charm to it. Enjoy your new Hamilton. One question, since it is a hand-wound, are you going to wind it once a day? Or, are you going to take advantage of its 60 hr power reserve and wind it every other day?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

DonnieD said:


> Received mine the other day. It's a winner in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, it looks great on your wrist. Enjoy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Congrats on your Intra-Mati Chrono H - with the faux lume accents, it certainly does have a vintage charm to it. Enjoy your new Hamilton. One question, since it is a hand-wound, are you going to wind it once a day? Or, are you going to take advantage of its 60 hr power reserve and wind it every other day?


Definitely gonna take advantage of its power reserved. Every other for me. And thank u for the comment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

DonnieD said:


> Definitely gonna take advantage of its power reserved. Every other for me. And thank u for the comment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear you are going to take advantage of its power reserve. Let us know if its precision of accuracy wavers as its power reserve dips from when it is fully wound to being unwound - I have just curious if its precision of accuracy rate is consistent over the two to two-and-half days from it being fully hand-wound.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

DonnieD said:


> Received mine the other day. It's a winner in my book.


Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations, it looks great on your wrist. Enjoy !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank u. Bracelet is extremely comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

DonnieD said:


> Received mine the other day. It's a winner in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly like mine. I took it out of the safe and threw it on as I am going to try on the new Tudor this morning and I want to compare both


----------



## Torque124 (May 19, 2021)

I don't know anywhere else to ask; does anyone makes clear case backs for these watches? I would love to be able to see the movement... I have the automatic version of this.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Torque124 said:


> I don't know anywhere else to ask; does anyone makes clear case backs for these watches? I would love to be able to see the movement... I have the automatic version of this.


You may want to follow up on Archer's suggestion in his post # 6.









where to buy see through replacement caseback?


Hi, I have bought a lovely vintage Longines piece and it has a steel case back which is fine, but the movement is in very nice condition and I love clear case backs. The watch is approx a 36mm dial, any ideas where I might purchase a sapphire crystal see through caseback? Can be Longines or...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

This just in


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Spartan247 said:


> This just in


Congrats on your new Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronograph Hand-Wound. Great wrist shot, btw. Plus, it looks to wear much thinner on the wrist than the automatic model. Enjoy your new Hamilton.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Congrats on your new Hamilton Intra-Matic Chronograph Hand-Wound. Great wrist shot, btw. Plus, it looks to wear much thinner on the wrist than the automatic model. Enjoy your new Hamilton.


Thank you. This was a gift from my wife for our 20th anniversary. I'm a lucky man.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

^^^ Yes you are and congrats on the 20th and the watch! Had my blue auto on today and the black mechanical on Monday. Anxiously waiting my green auto to arrive from Toppers in June! Put a big deposit on it a while back...and I can't wait until it arrives. I would also be all over a black automatic that's not 42, but I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect a few month old thread, but I have a question for any owners of the mechanical version. I really like the black dial, but I’m concerned about the crystal. In pictures, it appears to give off an off-white, almost yellow, circle appearance around the dial. Is this very noticeable in real life? Thanks in advance!


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

jmerrey said:


> Sorry to resurrect a few month old thread, but I have a question for any owners of the mechanical version. I really like the black dial, but I'm concerned about the crystal. In pictures, it appears to give off an off-white, almost yellow, circle appearance around the dial. Is this very noticeable in real life? Thanks in advance!


I think you might be thrown off by the reflections in the photos posted here. Every image I've found on the internet shows the crystal to be clear.


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

caribiner23 said:


> I think you might be thrown off by the reflections in the photos posted here. Every image I've found on the internet shows the crystal to be clear.


Definetely possible, and maybe I'm being too picky. That said, you can see the off white circle in pictures and videos, not just in this thread but in other places. I'm just trying to determine if it's something that isn't noticeable in person, and really only shows up in picture. Hoping some owners can give me some insight.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

jmerrey said:


> Definetely possible, and maybe I'm being too picky. That said, you can see the off white circle in pictures and videos, not just in this thread but in other places. I'm just trying to determine if it's something that isn't noticeable in person, and really only shows up in picture. Hoping some owners can give me some insight.


I can't say that I've ever really noticed it, but I did just film a quick video with all six chrono models we have in stock yesterday. I won't be using it for our social media posts for at least a few days to share here, but if you want me to email it to you I'm happy to do it.


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I can't say that I've ever really noticed it, but I did just film a quick video with all six chrono models we have in stock yesterday. I won't be using it for our social media posts for at least a few days to share here, but if you want me to email it to you I'm happy to do it.


If you wouldn't mind sending it to me that would be amazing, thank you! Like I said, maybe I'm making a big deal out of nothing, and maybe it's not noticeable at all in real life. But, in every picture and video I've seen of the watch, the raised glass makes it look like there is an off white circle around the inside of the bezel. It almost looks like an off white o ring. I'm really hoping it's just an illusion created by the camera, because the black dial is my preference among these chronos.


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

I appreciate the input. What I'm talking about is discussed, and plainly seen, at the 4:00 mark of this video:






It looks to be an effect created by the raised crystal. I'm guessing this effect is visible in every day use. The question I have to ask myself is, am I willing to overlook this because I want the black dial? Do I want to consider the blue dial? Things to ponder&#8230;


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Question for you owners: How’s it been living with it for a few months? How accurate is it? Etc. Thanks!


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Question for you owners: How's it been living with it for a few months? How accurate is it? Etc. Thanks!


I've had mine for a few weeks. I'm a big fan of the look. I wish it had a glass back to see the movement, but otherwise I like it. I was concerned about the odd look the raised crystal gives off, but I've gotten used to it. I've paired it with a C&B Chevron strap, which I think looks great. I've seen some complaints about the faux lume, but I think it makes the watch pop just a bit. As for accuracy, I'm not sure, all I have to measure against is an Apple Watch. I'll pay attention the next few weeks and reply with the results.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks for the response! What's this about faux lume??


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

I guess I should have said faux patina lume. I think it’s the slightly brownish shade on the lume markers.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Ah I see what you mean. I like that on a vintage inspired watch. My main concern with the watch is the height of the raised crystal. It seems to be a bit overdone. I saw that you mentioned that. Do you feel it is slim enough profile wise?


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

I‘m probably the wrong person to ask on the thickness of the watch, as I prefer a thicker profile. The issue I have with the raised crystal is the off-white o-ring appearance that it creates. As for its height, I think that part of the raised crystal looks good, and adds some character.

You asked about accuracy. I have no idea if this is the way to test it, but I synchronized it with my Apple Watch around 24 hours ago. Right now, it’s about 18 seconds ahead of the Apple Watch.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

jmerrey said:


> I'm probably the wrong person to ask on the thickness of the watch, as I prefer a thicker profile. The issue I have with the raised crystal is the off-white o-ring appearance that it creates. As for its height, I think that part of the raised crystal looks good, and adds some character.
> 
> You asked about accuracy. I have no idea if this is the way to test it, but I synchronized it with my Apple Watch around 24 hours ago. Right now, it's about 18 seconds ahead of the Apple Watch.


Well Apple Wrist computer is supposed to be pretty accurate, so that makes sense. 18 seconds fast in a day? That's not particularly accurate, but I guess that kind of thing will vary especially with a hand wind.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

jmerrey said:


> ....
> You asked about accuracy. I have no idea if this is the way to test it, but I synchronized it with my Apple Watch around 24 hours ago. Right now, it's about 18 seconds ahead of the Apple Watch.


If the watch is brand new and right out of the box, I would give it a few weeks to settle in. Plus, since it is a hand-wound movement with a 60 hr PR, I would only wind it once every two days and at approx the same time every other day.


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a heads up, it is almost exactly 1 minute ahead of the Apple Watch. That is what, 1 minute in around 70 hours? I'm guessing that's not considered accurate, but as NC_Hager626 said, maybe it needs some time to break in. I've had it for around a month.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

jmerrey said:


> Just a heads up, it is almost exactly 1 minute ahead of the Apple Watch. That is what, 1 minute in around 70 hours? I'm guessing that's not considered accurate, but as NC_Hager626 said, maybe it needs some time to break in. I've had it for around a month.


Yeah that would make sense. Hopefully it improves!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

jmerrey said:


> Just a heads up, it is almost exactly 1 minute ahead of the Apple Watch. That is what, 1 minute in around 70 hours? I'm guessing that's not considered accurate, but as NC_Hager626 said, maybe it needs some time to break in. I've had it for around a month.


One other question. When you take your watch off, what position do you rest your watch? The reason I ask is that I find with my Hamiltons, I get more stable results when I rest them with the crown up. However, if I rest them flat on the case back, the SPD will actually increase.


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

At night I've been storing it on it's side, crown up, as NC_Hager626 suggested. Just a heads up, it's gaining about 20 seconds every 24 hours. I'm going to be honest, that doesn't sound very good, whether I've had the watch for 5 weeks or 1 week.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

jmerrey said:


> At night I've been storing it on it's side, crown up, as NC_Hager626 suggested. Just a heads up, it's gaining about 20 seconds every 24 hours. I'm going to be honest, that doesn't sound very good, whether I've had the watch for 5 weeks or 1 week.


You can try sending an email to your area's Swatch Group Service Center and explain the situation to them. They may have some additional insight to your situation.






Store Locator | Hamilton Watch


Hamilton is the leading brand for automatic watches. The Hamilton watches combine the American Spirit with the Swiss precision and latest technologies.




www.hamiltonwatch.com


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

jmerrey said:


> At night I've been storing it on it's side, crown up, as NC_Hager626 suggested. Just a heads up, it's gaining about 20 seconds every 24 hours. I'm going to be honest, that doesn't sound very good, whether I've had the watch for 5 weeks or 1 week.


Well that's not awful, but not good either. Hmm. Seems like that movement should definitely do better.


----------



## Scottwach (Jan 14, 2016)

jmerrey said:


> At night I've been storing it on it's side, crown up, as NC_Hager626 suggested. Just a heads up, it's gaining about 20 seconds every 24 hours. I'm going to be honest, that doesn't sound very good, whether I've had the watch for 5 weeks or 1 week.


Have you tried running it over a demagnetizer?


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Wouldn’t magnetization produce a much faster watch than that? Though nothing will be hurt by demagnetizing. Might as well.

I know my SKX which isn’t particularly accurate tends to run 10 sec fast a day IF I keep it thoroughly wound. However if I don’t it tends to gain a good amount more making it closer to 30 sec a day. Maybe you just aren’t keeping it wound enough? Although I’m sure this kind of behavior may call for regulation or repair to get more stable results.


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

New H on Fluco Barenia leather


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

Update: the AD I purchased from stated that 20 seconds is way too fast, so I’m sending it in to be looked at.


----------

